# Verdacht auf Online-Betrug - Wer kann mir evt. helfen?



## Joe2010 (29 August 2010)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder.
Ich möchte euch gerne einmal meine Sachlage schildern und euch evt. um einen Rat bitten. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem "Produkt" und habe nun einen Verkäufer gefunden der folgendes schreibt;

Vorerst habe ich Ihm geschrieben das ich auf der Suche nach einem seriösen Verkäufer bin, bisher jedoch nur Scammer begegnet bin die totale Phantasiepreise anbieten. Und natürlich wo er her kommt und welche Zahlungsmethoden er anbietet.


> Dear Phil
> 
> 
> I will ship the package from  Romania  and I will  cover the shipping and insurance charges,of course in case you will  decide to buy from me.The deal will be made through an Escrow  program  which will protect both of us.
> ...



Darauf hin habe ich geschrieben ob es möglich sei mit Paypal zu bezahlen da ich sicher sein möchte und Escrow nicht kenne. Und was der Versand kosten würde.



> Hi
> 
> 
> I know that transport is free . If you want to do business through Ebay site?, we can use money transfer  too
> ...


Dann habe ich geschrieben wie er das über Ebay Regeln möchte (hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gehört) wenn Ihr Limit bei Paypal 500€ pro Woche ist (warum auch immer) 

Dann wieder er;



> Welcome
> 
> It's  very simple: you send me concrete information I will record the  transaction and the service will be billed on Ebay and give the email  address.
> I will send money directly to  eBay staff and will stay there for 14 days where you can sample my  products and if you are not satisfied you can return back.
> ...



So da mein Englisch nicht das Beste ist hab ich die Hälfte nicht verstanden was der eigentlich meint. 

Jetzt meine Frage/n
Was sagt euch dies? 
Ist das ne Abzocke oder was meint Ihr?
Welches Bild macht Ihr euch darüber?

Ich kapier das nicht mit dem Ebay und 14 Tage tralala
Wieso ist/möchte er kein Paypal nutzen bzw. eingschränkt?
Also merkwürdig find ich das schon. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen. Wäre euch sehr dankbar da das Angebot sehr verlockend ist, jedoch ich entweder zu naiv oder möglicher Weise einfach nur blind bin.

Achja über Escrow habe ich mal gegooglet, konnte schlechte als auch gute Erfahrungen finden wobei die guten wohl die schlechten sind 

Ich bedanke mich.
MfG Joe


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2010)

*AW: Verdacht auf Online-Betrug - Wer kann mir evt. helfen?*



Joe2010 schrieb:


> Achja über Escrow habe ich mal gegooglet, konnte schlechte als auch gute Erfahrungen finden wobei die guten wohl die schlechten sind


Gib es mal in die Suche bei antispam.de  ein >> Antispam e.V.

Escrow ist dort  ungefähr so "populär" wie  Western Union und taucht fast ausschließlich
 im  Zusammenhang mit Nigerian Fraud  und  Phishing/Geldwäsche auf 

mein Rat: Laß die Finger davon


----------



## Antiscammer (29 August 2010)

*AW: Verdacht auf Online-Betrug - Wer kann mir evt. helfen?*

Das sieht nach Warenweiterleitungsbetrug ("shipping scam") aus.

Finger weg.

Die Täter sind meist Rumänen, es handelt sich um die illegale Weiterleitung von Waren, die bei ebay ohne Zahlung ergaunert wurden.

Mehr dazu:
Jobangebote in e-Mails - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Ghost 2007 (30 August 2010)

*AW: Verdacht auf Online-Betrug - Wer kann mir evt. helfen?*



Joe2010 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem "Produkt" und habe nun einen Verkäufer gefunden...



Meiner Meinung nach sieht es eher nach dem Verkauf nicht existenter Waren aus. Die Erwähnung von Western Union lässt Böses erahnen. Wird gerne von Scammern benutzt, da man das Geld quasi anonym abholen kann.

Frag doch spaßeshalber Mal nach einen Foto von dem "Produkt". 

Fazit: Finger weg!


----------

